# Time to dust off the 25th Amendment



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 3, 2015)

If the President isn't going to unleash hell and wipe ISIS out he needs to resign his office for someone who will. If he doesn't, then Congress needs to impeach him and take over.

It's becomming painfully clear the President has no interest in protecting the people he swore an oath to God to do. We're actually worse off now than on the day before 9/11. ISIS is running amok thorugh Syria, Iraq, Libya, and where ever else and he does nothing. So he needs to resign. If we're really any kind of democratic nation then let's put it to a vote:

Do you have faith the President is doing his best to protect you from Islamic terrorists? Yes or no.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 3, 2015)

Ignorant nonsense.

The president has no interest in sending Americans to the ME to die in a pointless, never-ending war.

Attempting to engage ISIS in a conventional ground war is exactly what the terrorists want: it would justify their anti-West rhetoric and succeed in only strengthening ISIS.

The president is showing wisdom and restraint by not making the mistake of perceiving ISIS as some sort of legitimate military entity that can be defeated using conventional methods.

It's becoming painfully clear that many Americans are falling prey to their fear and ignorance. 

The fear, ignorance, and stupidity exhibited by this thread's premise is what represents the greatest threat to America and the American people, not ISIS.


----------



## Boss (Dec 3, 2015)

No no no... You don't understand, Delta!  It's our presence in the middle east! We're creating more terrorists than we're killing! They are pissed that Bush invaded a sovereign nation! Obama is going to talk to them and make them like us again because he has a Muslim name and everything!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 3, 2015)

Boss said:


> No no no... You don't understand, Delta!  It's our presence in the middle east! We're creating more terrorists than we're killing! They are pissed that Bush invaded a sovereign nation! Obama is going to talk to them and make them like us again because he has a Muslim name and everything!



Only creating more than we kill because we aren't using the right ordanance.


----------



## Boss (Dec 3, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > No no no... You don't understand, Delta!  It's our presence in the middle east! We're creating more terrorists than we're killing! They are pissed that Bush invaded a sovereign nation! Obama is going to talk to them and make them like us again because he has a Muslim name and everything!
> ...



Well.. and the fact that we've not really been killing any since 2008 when Obama took office.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 3, 2015)

You both need to go on record and vote then. Quit talking like you believe in something and not vote to back it up. Let's see you put your rep on record.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 3, 2015)

Boss said:


> No no no... You don't understand, Delta! It's our presence in the middle east! We're creating more terrorists than we're killing! They are pissed that Bush invaded a sovereign nation! Obama is going to talk to them and make them like us again because he has a Muslim name and everything!



I think you and Delta totally need to sign up and go fight that war. 

Because that would totally prevent disgruntled inspectors from shooting up their co-workers, somehow.


----------



## gipper (Dec 3, 2015)

BO should have been impeached and removed from office long ago, if there truly was a two party system and equal branches of government.  Being a black liberal, he can do whatever he wants.  He is untouchable.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 3, 2015)

Really annoying that RWNJs continue with this lie about Obama. Is it a lie or are they just stupid?

Why do they pretend they don't know that President Obama has carried out the most attacks against ISIL (7000) and the coalition of allies who follow his lead have made more than 2000 attacks?

Why do pretend they don't know that the 5 million soldiers in the ME countries are pretty much doing nothing. Same with Israel who have 300-400 nukes we gave them. Bibi was just here asking for more money for defense but he hasn't done much with what we already gave him. 

RWNJs are still lying about Osama bin Laden. They're also pretending that President Obama has not killed more terrorists than anyone on earth. 

But, wow - mention Pooting and the RWNJ traitors swoon. He still hasn't done much but according to the Obama haters, he duh man, he's a "real leader". Fact is, he's leading from behind but hey, he takes off his shirt and shoots endangered tigers so the RWNJs love him. 

You dummies will want to vote for Cruz though. I just saw him saying 'we are at war and we need a boots on the ground war prez'. He wants more money for the 1%. Yep, buy those tanks we would park next to the hundreds we already don't use. And how about more airplanes that don't fly? 

Yep - that's what the RWNJ traitors want.


----------



## Boss (Dec 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > No no no... You don't understand, Delta! It's our presence in the middle east! We're creating more terrorists than we're killing! They are pissed that Bush invaded a sovereign nation! Obama is going to talk to them and make them like us again because he has a Muslim name and everything!
> ...



Nope... I'm done with it. Don't really care what happens anymore. Terrorism is a thing we're going to live with and learn to accept as a daily part of life now thanks to liberals. Maybe one day you'll all decide you need to fight them instead of Christians and then you can send your kids off to fight. If not, oh fucking well... it was all a bunch of fun while it lasted. 

My days of trying to talk some sense into the left on this are over. You get what you deserve.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 3, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> If the President isn't going to unleash hell and wipe ISIS out he needs to resign his office for someone who will. If he doesn't, then Congress needs to impeach him and take over.
> 
> It's becomming painfully clear the President has no interest in protecting the people he swore an oath to God to do. We're actually worse off now than on the day before 9/11. ISIS is running amok thorugh Syria, Iraq, Libya, and where ever else and he does nothing. So he needs to resign. If we're really any kind of democratic nation then let's put it to a vote:
> 
> Do you have faith the President is doing his best to protect you from Islamic terrorists? Yes or no.


Better yet...why not let Russia, France and England do it?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 4, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ignorant nonsense.
> 
> The president has no interest in sending Americans to the ME to die in a pointless, never-ending war.



  No need.  He's inviting them here, to kill Americans on our own turf.  And trying, as always, to further deny us the means to defend ourselves.

  He needs to be impeached, put on trial for treason, and on conviction, put before a firing squad.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 4, 2015)

Boss said:


> Nope... I'm done with it. Don't really care what happens anymore. Terrorism is a thing we're going to live with and learn to accept as a daily part of life now thanks to liberals. Maybe one day you'll all decide you need to fight them instead of Christians and then you can send your kids off to fight. If not, oh fucking well... it was all a bunch of fun while it lasted.
> 
> My days of trying to talk some sense into the left on this are over. You get what you deserve.



Guy, I have a much better idea.  

Why don't we stop pissing them off. 

My first policy would be, completely throw the Zionists under the bus. stop supporting them, stop selling them weapons, stop vetoing resolutions against their daily atrocities in the UN. 

The second thing I would do is pull all troops out of that region, and invest the hundreds of billions we spend on military waste into energy independence. 

The third thing I would do is create a mandetory draft of the children of the rich, politicians and loudmouth assholes on Hate Radio.  These folks would be put in an elite airborne infantry division that will the first deployed to the Middle East the next time we decide we think they might have a weapon we don't like.  

Stop pissing them off and stop funding them. Give the people who instigate these wars real skin in the game. That actually sounds like a plan. 

But people like you will huff and puff that they hate us because "they hate our freedom" or some such silly shit the Oil Companies and Zionists tell you to say because you are stupid. 

You see, The Muslims aren't attacking Japan.  They aren't attacking Chile.  They are attacking countries that attack them directly or by proxie.  

Maybe if you guys fought your own damned wars, instead of getting some poor kids to do it, you'd be less keen on it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 4, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ignorant nonsense.
> 
> The president has no interest in sending Americans to the ME to die in a pointless, never-ending war.
> 
> ...



New shipment of Obama kneepads getting used ASAP


----------



## gipper (Dec 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Nope... I'm done with it. Don't really care what happens anymore. Terrorism is a thing we're going to live with and learn to accept as a daily part of life now thanks to liberals. Maybe one day you'll all decide you need to fight them instead of Christians and then you can send your kids off to fight. If not, oh fucking well... it was all a bunch of fun while it lasted.
> ...


Joey you were doing okay until you went off the rails at point three.  Showing your left wing tyrannical nature.

And of course, you don't know shit about history.  The history of Islam is conquest, murder, enslavement, intolerance, hate, destruction, etc....but you somehow missed that, even though 1500 years of history shouts at you.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 4, 2015)

Mass shooters and terrorists have one thing in common, anger.  Thanks to media progress in the world, every and anyone can see a new way to express your anger to the world: mass killing.  With the thought out in the world, the only way to combat it is swifter response to an event.  That means a more heavily armed public.

Sure you could try to make guns harder to obtain and someone who has visited an extremist area of the world with other profile matches should not be given a permit.  Pipe bombs don't need a permit.  Gun-free zones are just a misspelling of kill zones.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 4, 2015)

It is time we finally repeal the 3rd Amendment

_No Soldier shall, in time of peace be quartered in any house, without the consent of the Owner, nor in time of war, but in a manner to be prescribed by law_

If we quartered soldiers in peoples homes, we would not have to worry about terrorist attacks


----------



## imawhosure (Dec 4, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> If the President isn't going to unleash hell and wipe ISIS out he needs to resign his office for someone who will. If he doesn't, then Congress needs to impeach him and take over.
> 
> It's becomming painfully clear the President has no interest in protecting the people he swore an oath to God to do. We're actually worse off now than on the day before 9/11. ISIS is running amok thorugh Syria, Iraq, Libya, and where ever else and he does nothing. So he needs to resign. If we're really any kind of democratic nation then let's put it to a vote:
> 
> Do you have faith the President is doing his best to protect you from Islamic terrorists? Yes or no.





Boss said:


> No no no... You don't understand, Delta!  It's our presence in the middle east! We're creating more terrorists than we're killing! They are pissed that Bush invaded a sovereign nation! Obama is going to talk to them and make them like us again because he has a Muslim name and everything!





JoeB131 said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > No no no... You don't understand, Delta! It's our presence in the middle east! We're creating more terrorists than we're killing! They are pissed that Bush invaded a sovereign nation! Obama is going to talk to them and make them like us again because he has a Muslim name and everything!
> ...



Delta, do you mind if I use your thread to ask this question of some of these people, it is pertinent!?!?!?!

IF Hitler had escaped Germany and fled to any country in the world, would the United States and Britain had the right to declare war on that nation IF that nation refused to give him up?

If you say "yes, we should/could/definitely would declare war, then Obama and the lefts argument that ISIS/ISIL is not a country goes up in smoke.  The decree then becomes..................."we declare war on the ISLAMIC state, and any country that houses, or gives them comfort, a state of war then exists between us!"

War over, ISIL destroyed, PERIOD!  No country is going to take the chance to house Islamic terrorists and NOT give them up, if the US says, do it or we are at war.

And when I say "war," I mean "war!"  Not these Mickey Mouse police action, we don't shoot because of civilians bullshit.

I forget which great philosopher it was, but he stated that "every generation should experience war."  We haven't had war since 1945, because we NEVER really tried to win.  If we did, nobody would mess with us, and you who insist on no war would have a reason to.  WAR SUCKS!  Put ISIL through it for 5 days, they no longer exist if it is a  a REAL WAR!  And no COUNTRY would touch them with a 10 foot pole as far as give them aid or comfort, because war is hell............a real war.  That is why we avoid them, unless the world has to remember why we can not have them, and why we are better off dealing with our problems collectively.


----------



## Boss (Dec 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, I have a much better idea.
> 
> Why don't we stop pissing them off.
> 
> My first policy would be, completely throw the Zionists under the bus.



Okay... so once we've exterminated all the Jews everyone will be happy, is that the idea?  

What's pissing them off is YOU not adopting their 5th century radical religious beliefs. That means, condemning homosexuals as abominable evil that must be eradicated. That means, making your women subservient to their men. That means, using your children as sex servants. That means, condemning and killing all Christians and anyone else who doesn't subscribe to Sharia law. That means, establishing an Islamic Caliphate from Spain to Indonesia.  

If you're not ready to support those things you better think twice about your "better idea" because that is what they have called for in their Fatwas and religious teachings. Just because you share their common hatred of Jews doesn't mean you've got them all figured out. 

My first policy would be to marginalize your ass and then frog-march you out of this country or execute you for treason as a terrorist sympathizer.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 4, 2015)

gipper said:


> Joey you were doing okay until you went off the rails at point three. Showing your left wing tyrannical nature.



Not at all. I think the most fucked up thing we did was get rid of the draft when we should have reformed it.  I think that if every American was required to perform two years of public service, it would solve a host of problems.  But we should make it fair, not like it was in Vietnam where the rich were given exemptions and the poor went off to fight the war.  Make the rich fight their own damned wars, make their kids come back in body bags, and you can bet, we won't fight a war without a damned good reason and a damned solid strategy. 

You know, like FDR had in WWII. 



gipper said:


> And of course, you don't know shit about history. The history of Islam is conquest, murder, enslavement, intolerance, hate, destruction, etc....but you somehow missed that, even though 1500 years of history shouts at you.



And how is that different than most of the first 1800 years of Christianity as a religion?  The fact that Islam only dominates parts of two contintents (Africa and Asia) and Christianity dominates parts of SIX should tell you which religion has been pretty ruthless in wiping out religions they don't agree with.  







The Middle East has had communities of Christians, Jews, Mandean, Zoroasterians, Hindus, Yazidis, Druze, etc.  

MEANWHILE- when was the last time you met a worshiper of Odin or Zeus or Quezacoatl? When was the last time you met an Arian or an Albigsenian or a Gnostic or a Deist? Christians have done a pretty good job of wiping these people out.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 4, 2015)

Boss said:


> Okay... so once we've exterminated all the Jews everyone will be happy, is that the idea?



Only reason why they are in Palestine to start with is your fellow Christians were perfectly fine with exterminating them.  The Palestinians just want them the fuck off their land. 




Boss said:


> What's pissing them off is YOU not adopting their 5th century radical religious beliefs. That means, condemning homosexuals as abominable evil that must be eradicated. That means, making your women subservient to their men. That means, using your children as sex servants. That means, condemning and killing all Christians and anyone else who doesn't subscribe to Sharia law. That means, establishing an Islamic Caliphate from Spain to Indonesia.



You see, you proceed from a false premise. Most of the world's 1.3 BILLION Muslims don't want that at all.  If they did, we'd be facing a really kind of huge threat.  Most of the world's 1.3 Billion Muslims just want to be left alone. 

Fact is, ISIL is less than 30,000 active fighters, most of whom are from disenfranchised parts of the world where they've got nothing better to do.  If we stopped fucking with them, they'd melt away. 



Boss said:


> If you're not ready to support those things you better think twice about your "better idea" because that is what they have called for in their Fatwas and religious teachings. Just because you share their common hatred of Jews doesn't mean you've got them all figured out.



Guy, you are inventing a bogeyman in your own head that isn't there. 



Boss said:


> My first policy would be to marginalize your ass and then frog-march you out of this country or execute you for treason as a terrorist sympathizer.



Yup, because you guys are so reasonable and tolerant, unlike those mean old Muslims, who are mad because we've actually bombed their houses or some such shit. 

Point is, you are too chicken shit to fight your own damned wars, and the guys like me who did sign up are starting to question why.  Kind of sucks for you, I guess.


----------



## Boss (Dec 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Only reason why they are in Palestine to start with is your fellow Christians were perfectly fine with exterminating them. The Palestinians just want them the fuck off their land.



It's not their goddamn land and it never has been. They want to run the Jews into the Mediterranean Sea... that's their stated objective.



JoeB131 said:


> You see, you proceed from a false premise. Most of the world's 1.3 BILLION Muslims don't want that at all.



If they believe in the Koran, they do.



JoeB131 said:


> If we stopped fucking with them, they'd melt away.



Well, we stopped fucking with them in 2008 when Obummer took over and they've gotten worse. So much for THAT theory!



JoeB131 said:


> Point is, you are too chicken shit to fight your own damned wars...



No, YOU are too chicken shit to even call them what they are. You'd rather stick your head in the sand and pretend it's all the fault of Christians because that fits with your anti-Christian, Jew Hating memes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 4, 2015)

Boss said:


> It's not their goddamn land and it never has been. They want to run the Jews into the Mediterranean Sea... that's their stated objective.



And how is that my problem, again?  No one forced the Jews to live in Palestine. They chose to live there because much like abused children who've grown up to be big enough to beat on someone else, they've found someone they thought they can abuse.  Now that they are fighting back, they want someone to protect them. 

Can't think of a single good reason why that needs to be us. 



Boss said:


> If they believe in the Koran, they do.



Is that like saying that most Christians want to stone their daughters and own slaves, because, shit, that's what the Bible says!  Fact is, most of the world's Muslims are as secular as most of the world's Christians.  They have Wahabbists, we have Westboro Baptist.  Every religion has its nuts. 

They are fighting us because WE are in THEIR part of the world. Maybe we need to stop doing that. 

(Psst. Psst. It's about OIL!!!!)  



Boss said:


> Well, we stopped fucking with them in 2008 when Obummer took over and they've gotten worse. So much for THAT theory!



Have we?  Obama has not only continued Bush's wars in Afghanistan and Iraq, he's expanded them to Libya and Syria. Insanity is defined as doing the same things and expecting different results. 



Boss said:


> No, YOU are too chicken shit to even call them what they are. You'd rather stick your head in the sand and pretend it's all the fault of Christians because that fits with your anti-Christian meme.



I'll blame Christians for quite a lot, but the real villian here is Capitalism, not Christianity.

Want to know why we have wars in the Middle East.  Has nothing to do with magic fairies in the sky. Has to do with resources and who is going to benefit from them.


----------



## Boss (Dec 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > It's not their goddamn land and it never has been. They want to run the Jews into the Mediterranean Sea... that's their stated objective.
> ...



I'm not going to sit here and argue history with your Jew-hating, terrorist-loving ass. You're either an absolute idiot or pure evil. It doesn't really matter which one, to be honest. We need to rid this country of scum like you. 

The radical Islamic terrorist threat is NOTHING like the Westboro Baptists. As deplorable as the WB are, they are goddamn SAINTS in comparison. When they start sawing people'e heads off and taking over countries, putting people in cages and burning them alive, mutilating and disfiguring women for disobeying, ETC... Come back and I'll listen to your idiocy. 

You are supporting and condoning the action of some of the most reprehensible evil in human history and you don't give a shit. You double-down on your stupidity by yammering some nonsense about Capitalism... If it wasn't for Capitalism you'd we wallowing in your own shit. MORON! 

Get the hell outta my face! You're too fucking stupid to talk to!


----------



## gipper (Dec 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Joey you were doing okay until you went off the rails at point three. Showing your left wing tyrannical nature.
> ...


It differs greatly.  If you knew the history of Islam you would know this.  Your leftist moral equivalence brainwashing prevents you from logical thinking.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 5, 2015)

Boss said:


> I'm not going to sit here and argue history with your Jew-hating, terrorist-loving ass. You're either an absolute idiot or pure evil. It doesn't really matter which one, to be honest. We need to rid this country of scum like you.



I don't blame you. You argue history with me, I usually mop the floor with your ignorant, bible thumping ass. 



Boss said:


> The radical Islamic terrorist threat is NOTHING like the Westboro Baptists. As deplorable as the WB are, they are goddamn SAINTS in comparison. When they start sawing people'e heads off and taking over countries, putting people in cages and burning them alive, mutilating and disfiguring women for disobeying, ETC... Come back and I'll listen to your idiocy.



The only difference between ISIS and the WBC Nuts is the WBC nuts don't have control over anyone but other members of their twisted little cult.  I suspect if they took over Kansas, they've be burning gays alive, too.  

The reality is, there wasn't an ISIS until we idiotically toppled Saddam, flooded the place wiht a bunch of unsecured weapons and stirred up a lot of ethnic and religious strife.  Before we started fucking with them, Iraq and Syria were run by fascists, to be sure, but they were secular fascists we could work with. 

Then some dumb-asses decided that we needed to get rid of these guys because of Oil and Zionism, and now you are whining becuase the hornets are stinging you after you threw rocks at their nests. 



Boss said:


> You are supporting and condoning the action of some of the most reprehensible evil in human history and you don't give a shit. You double-down on your stupidity by yammering some nonsense about Capitalism... If it wasn't for Capitalism you'd we wallowing in your own shit. MORON!



Uh, guy, most of us aren't living as well as our parents.  I don't want to hear any shit about how capitalism is making this country better when it is making the world a lot worse.  



Boss said:


> Get the hell outta my face! You're too fucking stupid to talk to!



Yet I mop the floor with you every time your dumb cracker ass shows up here.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 5, 2015)

gipper said:


> It differs greatly. If you knew the history of Islam you would know this. Your leftist moral equivalence brainwashing prevents you from logical thinking.



Uh, no, it really doesn't.  the only difference is most "Christians" ignore the crazy stuff in their holy books today.  So do most Muslims for that matter.  The Muslims just have a higher percentage of people who don't, mostly because the CIA and Mossad thought it would be a really nifty idea to fund the religious nuts because, gosh darn, they weren't communists!!!!


----------



## Wilbur Right (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice job Joe. 
Did Boss ask for terms in his surrender?
Or did he just slink off like the pussy he is?


----------



## Boss (Dec 17, 2015)

Wilbur Right said:


> Nice job Joe.
> Did Boss ask for terms in his surrender?
> Or did he just slink off like the pussy he is?



Terms of surrender?  Joe is smoldering Nagasaki. There is nothing to slink off from.

I guess you Jew-haters have to stick together?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> I think you and Delta totally need to sign up and go fight that war.
> 
> Because that would totally prevent disgruntled inspectors from shooting up their co-workers, somehow.



Comrade JoeB Stalin, how many Jews have you personally killed? Given that you are one of the leading advocates of genocide against Jews, I would expect this to be a very high number.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Better yet...why not let Russia, France and England do it?



Because they will protect and promote their own interests, shitflinger. Why not elect someone who will promote and protect American interests for a change? Obaman sure the fuck never did, nor will the crooked kunt Hillary. Let's try an American for a change.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 17, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Because they will protect and promote their own interests, shitflinger. Why not elect someone who will promote and protect American interests for a change? Obaman sure the fuck never did, nor will the crooked kunt Hillary. Let's try an American for a change.



Okay, guy, so what is the "American Interest" in who wins the Five Way Civil War in Syria?  

We backed the "Syrian Free Army", which basically had most of it's fighters sell their weapons to ISIS once we stopped paying them.  

Now, the Russians are going to end up backing Assad, and frankly, that might be the best result for all involved.  But since the Zionists don't like Assad, we are going to have people in our government keep pushing to overthrow him, which is what started this mess to start with.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Dec 25, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ignorant nonsense.
> 
> The president has no interest in sending Americans to the ME to die in a pointless, never-ending war.
> 
> ...


But if the overwhelming majority of Muslims are the peace-loving group the left constantly claims wouldn't they ignore calls for Jihad by ISIS?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 26, 2015)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> But if the overwhelming majority of Muslims are the peace-loving group the left constantly claims wouldn't they ignore calls for Jihad by ISIS?



The overwhelming majority of the World's 1.3 BILLION Muslims are ignoring such calls. Most of the fighting against ISIS is being done by other Muslims.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Dec 26, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > But if the overwhelming majority of Muslims are the peace-loving group the left constantly claims wouldn't they ignore calls for Jihad by ISIS?
> ...


But you said if we engaged in combat with ISIS it would justify their anti-western rhetoric.  They don't have to prove the rhetoric to their followers they are extremist and want to destroy the west no matter what we do, So the only conclusion is they are convincing "moderate" Muslims to join their cause if that's the case then they where never moderate to start with. 

By the way, the reason why the majority of combatants are Muslim is  
A: Because they are fighting in a Muslim Country.
B: Because the leaders of the surrounding countries do not want ISIS in their territory usurping power.
C: The White House.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 26, 2015)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> But you said if we engaged in combat with ISIS it would justify their anti-western rhetoric.



No, I didn't.  That was an argument you were having with someone else.

What I would say is that if we send in ground troops, they have a tendency to antagonize everyone. which is why during the Folly in Iraq, we were shooting it out with people who had no love for Saddam or Al Qaeda, but just didn't like us randomly shooting people in the street.

Or this sort of shit.





*Pictured: Not winning Hearts or Minds! *


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 26, 2015)

gipper said:


> BO should have been impeached and removed from office long ago, if there truly was a two party system and equal branches of government.  Being a black liberal, he can do whatever he wants.  He is untouchable.




Well, that and the whole no grounds to impeach problem.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 26, 2015)

Bob Blaylock said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorant nonsense.
> ...




Then impeach him and quit whining about it you big baby.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 26, 2015)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorant nonsense.
> ...



Yeah, well, MOST Muslims have ignored the calls, otherwise you'd have at least half a billion fighters in Syria and Iraq right now.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 26, 2015)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorant nonsense.
> ...




The overwhelming majority does ignore calls for Jihad. If they didn't we would be fighting 1.6 billion Muslims.That's close to a forth of the worlds population.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Dec 26, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


But if the amount of extremist is as small as you claim The US military would have no problem destroying them and justification of their anti-west rhetoric shouldn't matter to the moderates.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 26, 2015)

China will be more then happy to LOAN us another $2 TRILLION to fight a stateless ephemeral enemy that hides amongst civilians

rw'ers just don't get it, Never have, never will.


----------



## Conservative65 (Dec 26, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> China will be more then happy to LOAN us another $2 TRILLION to fight a stateless ephemeral enemy that hides amongst civilians
> 
> rw'ers just don't get it, Never have, never will.



We are fighting those barbarians the way they need to be fought.  We need to wipe their asses off the planet and anyone they hide among should be considered the enemy.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 26, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > China will be more then happy to LOAN us another $2 TRILLION to fight a stateless ephemeral enemy that hides amongst civilians
> ...


Who is "we" kiddo? 

Besides you don't even pay enough taxes on your burger-flipping job for the Treasury to break even on your rw pipe dream foreign adventures.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Dec 26, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> China will be more then happy to LOAN us another $2 TRILLION to fight a stateless ephemeral enemy that hides amongst civilians
> 
> rw'ers just don't get it, Never have, never will.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 26, 2015)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...




I didn't say there were only a few extremists. Obviously,there are many. I said there was only a small portion of all Muslims who are Jihadists. There are 1.6 billion Muslims. If more than a tiny percentage of them were a problem, they would have already started a world war.


----------



## Boss (Dec 26, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> I didn't say there were only a few extremists. Obviously,there are many. I said there was only a small portion of all Muslims who are Jihadists. There are 1.6 billion Muslims. If more than a tiny percentage of them were a problem, they would have already started a world war.



But the same argument could have been made for the Nazis.  Only a small number of people who supported Nazism were incinerating Jews. Only a small number of Pol Pot supporters were executing people in the Killing Fields. It's always the case with extremists, they are always in the minority. So your argument simply becomes a non-sequitur.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 26, 2015)

Boss said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say there were only a few extremists. Obviously,there are many. I said there was only a small portion of all Muslims who are Jihadists. There are 1.6 billion Muslims. If more than a tiny percentage of them were a problem, they would have already started a world war.
> ...




You know that's nuts, right?


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 26, 2015)

Boss said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say there were only a few extremists. Obviously,there are many. I said there was only a small portion of all Muslims who are Jihadists. There are 1.6 billion Muslims. If more than a tiny percentage of them were a problem, they would have already started a world war.
> ...


In 1944, Hitler had the biggest army in the history of the world. There have been larger since, but not up until that time.


----------



## Conservative65 (Dec 26, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Kiddo?  The WE is the country.  The problem is we have an unqualified black in the White House that would rather pander to fags, sluts, blacks, spics, etc. in order to get vote.  He's not interested in winning a damn thing.  

I pay more than you make son.  Being a piece of shit like you are can't pay much if any.  I'm sure you'd do it for free since you're so good at it.


----------



## Boss (Dec 26, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Still.. Was everyone in his army committing atrocities and supporting genocide? Were the majority of German soldiers or German people doing this? Or was it a small minority?


----------



## Boss (Dec 26, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



No, it's the truth.. not nuts at all.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 26, 2015)

All I see is tough talk from non-military members that don't even have the guts or the physical ability to join a mercenary group and do the fighting...Send your kids to war and let's see if you still support an invasion of ISIS territory with your kid(s) involved..All for nothing...Kill off ISIS and you will have another extreme group pop up...


----------



## Boss (Dec 27, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> All I see is tough talk from non-military members that don't even have the guts or the physical ability to join a mercenary group and do the fighting...Send your kids to war and let's see if you still support an invasion of ISIS territory with your kid(s) involved..All for nothing...Kill off ISIS and you will have another extreme group pop up...



And yours is the typical response of a scared as hell liberal who wants to keep his head firmly buried in the sand. Your fear is writ large in every word you utter. You believe the best way to camouflage your fear is to question the bravery of others or challenging them with impossibilities to prove their bravery. We don't send any kids to war.... no one does that except for barbarians and terrorist thugs. When our kids become adults they are free to join the armed services and many do. We have a 100% voluntary army, no one is forced to do anything. None of that has to do with our policies, they go do the job we ask them to do and they make great sacrifices to do so. Having you mock them by calling them children who have been sent naively to die for nothing, is reprehensible. But it's the kind of thing a despicable coward will do to cover up his cowardice.

The reason the extremist groups continue to pop up and wreak terror is because you refuse to let us kill them. We tried after 9/11, but you decided quickly to exploit the fears of other like-minded cowards to politicize it and turn it into a debacle. You succeeded and we pulled back, they re-energized and here we are again. That is why MY position on this has changed. Until this nation is 100% serious about fighting this evil, there is NO reason for us to embark on such a mission. Until cowards like you are ready to pull your heads out of the sand and face the music, let us do what we need to do, it's all pointless.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 27, 2015)

Boss said:


> The reason the extremist groups continue to pop up and wreak terror is because you refuse to let us kill them. We tried after 9/11, but you decided quickly to exploit the fears of other like-minded cowards to politicize it and turn it into a debacle.



You STUPID FUCK!!!  We killed ONE MILLIONS IRAQIS AND AFGHANIS in the "War on an Emotional State".  The problem is not that we aren't killing enough people.  The problem is that we are killing them at all, because you know, what, they always have friends and relatives who want to get even.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 27, 2015)

Boss said:


> We tried after 9/11, but you decided quickly to exploit the fears of other like-minded cowards to politicize it and turn it into a debacle.



No, you STUPID FUCK.  After 9/11, Bush let Bin Laden get away, and decided to use fear as an excuse to attack Saddam Hussein, who had nothing to do with 9/11, but did make his father look bad once.  

And when everyone figured out what he did, that's when people turned against the war, but by that time, the Iraqis people were so angry we had killed so many of them that they were completely radicalized against us.  THAT'S what we are paying for now.


----------



## Boss (Dec 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > The reason the extremist groups continue to pop up and wreak terror is because you refuse to let us kill them. We tried after 9/11, but you decided quickly to exploit the fears of other like-minded cowards to politicize it and turn it into a debacle.
> ...



Well we should kill all their friends and relatives too. Look... I can guarantee you... anytime you kill enough of some hell-bent entity, they fold and capitulate. In WWII the Japanese were committed to fighting us to the death... were not going to surrender until every last man was dead. It took 2 nukes and they issued an unconditional surrender, and we've been "friends" ever since. All it took was for them to realize that we were serious... we were going to kill them all and didn't have any problem with it. Today, we DO have a problem with it... we have to fight the liberal left who don't want to kill any terrorists. Instead, they want to give them constitutional rights and try to appease them somehow. Had we done that with the Japanese, we would still be fighting them.


----------



## Boss (Dec 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > We tried after 9/11, but you decided quickly to exploit the fears of other like-minded cowards to politicize it and turn it into a debacle.
> ...



They were already radicalized against us. How stupid... "completely radicalized" _....oh, wait, I'm not ready, I need more radicalization! ..._Dumb shit! 

Saddam probably did have something to do with 9/11 because he helped finance the first attack on the WTC in the 90s. He was mad at us for running him out of Kuwait. He was letting radical Islamists train at Salman Pak. He was actively producing WMDs, most of which were spirited out to Syria before we invaded. Don't give a damn if this doesn't fit your narrative... don't give a damn about arguing it anymore. 

Saddam was a piece of shit dictator who hated us and needed to go.. AND that was cool because we needed his country as a base of operations to launch attacks on radical Islam. Had we stuck with the strategy we'd probably have a handle on this by now. But... noooo... we had to politicize it and turn it into a debacle... a quagmire... Vietnam II. And THAT's what we're paying for now.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 27, 2015)

Boss said:


> Today, we DO have a problem with it... we have to fight the liberal left who don't want to kill any terrorists. Instead, they want to give them constitutional rights and try to appease them somehow.



…and welcome them into our country as “refugees”.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 27, 2015)

Boss said:


> Well we should kill all their friends and relatives too. Look... I can guarantee you... anytime you kill enough of some hell-bent entity, they fold and capitulate. In WWII the Japanese were committed to fighting us to the death... were not going to surrender until every last man was dead. It took 2 nukes and they issued an unconditional surrender, and we've been "friends" ever since. All it took was for them to realize that we were serious... we were going to kill them all and didn't have any problem with it. Today, we DO have a problem with it... we have to fight the liberal left who don't want to kill any terrorists. Instead, they want to give them constitutional rights and try to appease them somehow. Had we done that with the Japanese, we would still be fighting them.



Uh, guy, there are 1.3 billion Muslims in the world. 

And Japan didn't surrender because we nuked them. Japan surrendered because the USSR declared war on them and might have gotten to Tokyo before the Americans did. 

So if we want to use WWII as a model, I'm good with that.

First, we raise taxes on the rich to confiscatory levels, just like we did in WWII. 

We then draft every able-bodied person, including the children of the rich, to fight it. 

Then we make Faustian Bargains with other people to do the actual fighting. 

Sounds like a pretty good plan to me.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 27, 2015)

Boss said:


> They were already radicalized against us. How stupid... "completely radicalized" _....oh, wait, I'm not ready, I need more radicalization! ..._Dumb shit!
> 
> Saddam probably did have something to do with 9/11 because he helped finance the first attack on the WTC in the 90s.



Uh, no, he really didn't. That was organized by local radicals who had nothing to do with Saddam. 

You see, the ugly truth about "radical" Islam, is that it is a relatively recent phenomenon.  Before your Boy Reagan, most of our adversaries in the Middle East - Saddam, Khadafy, Arafat - were secularized and pro-Soviet.   

And then Reagan, the Mossad and the CIA got the whacky idea to arm Islamic fundies to fight those commie bastards before they taught girls how to read or something.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 27, 2015)

Congress, yes, can impeach Obama, and the Senate will not convict him.  Next.


----------



## jillian (Dec 27, 2015)

gipper said:


> BO should have been impeached and removed from office long ago, if there truly was a two party system and equal branches of government.  Being a black liberal, he can do whatever he wants.  He is untouchable.



No, nutter. He committed no high crimes or misdemeanors. You are insane


----------



## jillian (Dec 27, 2015)

Boss said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



Saddam had zero to do with 9/11


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 27, 2015)

jillian said:


> No, nutter. He committed no high crimes or misdemeanors. You are insane



  Multiple instsnces of treason and felony-level malfeasance, just for a start…


----------



## gipper (Dec 27, 2015)

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > BO should have been impeached and removed from office long ago, if there truly was a two party system and equal branches of government.  Being a black liberal, he can do whatever he wants.  He is untouchable.
> ...


Oh Jillie my sweet, he is the greatest dear leader...the most high...the most infallible...in your small mind.

Your beloved leader has committed many impeachable offenses.  If he were an old white R, he would have been long gone, long ago.

This makes him even more dangerous in this last year of his presidency.  He can do whatever he wants and he knows it...and of course, you will like whatever he does.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 27, 2015)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




If he has committed many impeachable offences, then why don't you impeach him and quit whining about it you big lying baby?


----------



## gipper (Dec 27, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I would you idiot, but I am not a member of the House of Representatives.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 27, 2015)

gipper said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




I thought you elected all those pathetic mid term republicans to take care of that for you. What went wrong?


----------



## jillian (Dec 27, 2015)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



who said that, wackadoodle?

i simply said he did nothing that he could be impeached for.

of course, obama deranged loons don't get reality.


----------



## Boss (Dec 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> And Japan didn't surrender because we nuked them. Japan surrendered because the USSR declared war on them and might have gotten to Tokyo before the Americans did.



You're dismissed, Joe.


----------



## gipper (Dec 27, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Idiot.  How could you confuse me with a Republican?


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 27, 2015)

gipper said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Oh, I don't know.Could be because every one of your posts are nothing but right wing crap. Don't worry though. Lots of republicans are too embarrassed to admit their political affiliation and call themselves all kinds of silly things.  They always vote republican though.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 27, 2015)

Bob Blaylock said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > No, nutter. He committed no high crimes or misdemeanors. You are insane
> ...



Treason is not 'not doing what the Republicans want'. Plain and simple.


----------



## jillian (Dec 27, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



not so much.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 27, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



  Using the power of his office to take the side of invading foreign criminals against that of his own nation and its people.  Obama has done this, as a matter of policy.  And this clearly meets the Constitutional definition of treason, as found in Article III, Section 3 of the Constitution.  There is no way around it—President Obama has openly and unabashedly committed treason against his own nation and against his own countrymen.  This is a capital offense, traditionally punished by the use of a firing squad.  Not only does Mr. Obama deserve to be removed from office; he deserves to be put to death; and if the laws of this nation were properly upheld, then that is exactly what would happen.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 27, 2015)

Bob Blaylock said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


This is as ignorant as it is ridiculous.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 27, 2015)

Bob Blaylock said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > No, nutter. He committed no high crimes or misdemeanors. You are insane
> ...


Wrong.

A 'start' would involve objective, documented evidence, not this sort of delusional rightwing idiocy.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 27, 2015)

Bob Blaylock said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



But he hasn't taken the side of "invading foreign criminals" has he? Also he has to respect the US Constitution which prevents the US govt doing certain things.

You're basically looking for reasons and trying to be creative in making it happen. I'm not buying it.


----------



## gipper (Dec 28, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Now that is really funny.

Clearly the Rs are doing what Obama wants.  How could you not know this?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 28, 2015)

Boss said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > And Japan didn't surrender because we nuked them. Japan surrendered because the USSR declared war on them and might have gotten to Tokyo before the Americans did.
> ...



Your concession is duly noted.  So is your ignorance of history.


----------



## Wilbur Right (Dec 28, 2015)

Bob Blaylock said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...




I didnt believe that there could be someone as fucked up in their thinking as Boss.

Then I read the happy horse shit you wrote.

Boss. You got competition.


----------

